# Looking for a custom entrance door maker in MA



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

As the title says, does anyone know of any good custom wood shops that specializes in front/entrance doors around Boston, MA?

Would like to get some contact information, and or showcases if possible.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sharon,
I know someone on the Cape. You can design it and they will build it. I had my door made by Mendocino Doors in Mendocino CA… they shipped for about $300. It was very expensive but worth it as it is quarter sawn oak with beveled glass. You can see it on his website… called The Cape (what else!).
Ellen


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Norm's pretty good….;-)


----------



## shimster (Mar 3, 2010)

I do these a lot in all of the South End & Back Bay brownstones I do when the existing doors are too far gone. I only recommend one guy: Jim # (978) 758-2602

Good luck.


----------

